# 

## CatsUp

,      ,    .

----------

> ,      ,    .

      ,      ,     )    .

----------


## CatsUp

..  -     ?

----------


## Karen

> ..  -     ?

  ,   ...

----------

> ..  -     ?

  
  ,       .....

----------


## CatsUp

...

----------


## Karen

.

----------


## Enter

> ..  -     ?

  ,       ,       )
    ,  ,    ,     . 
     ,      ,    ,             .   

> ...

  . Karen ,       )

----------


## Karen

> ,       ,       )
>     ,  ,    ,     . 
>      ,      ,    ,             .

   *Enter*,    ,   .         .

----------

.         .   "  " ( ),  -    ,     ,       ,      " -         "  ...   

> *Enter*,    ,   .         .

    :       ?

----------


## CatsUp



----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,    ,   .         .

        .   :
1.  .
2.   (, ,    -   -).
       ,      .

----------


## CatsUp



----------


## Karen

> :       ?

           .
          .
  ,      .   

> 

  ,    !

----------

,    .
   ...

----------


## Enter

13.05.15   13         .    -  ,     , 8  4    ,      .
,      , ,     . ,   ,  .
  ,      .        2  192   -    .  
11.09.15            -2105  .       .
    . 
04.10.15   -      -2121.
      .
   ,    , .   -   . 
09.10.15  ""         .
, 8 ,    ,    ,  .       400 2, ,       -2121 "".
  ,   -  . 
11.10.15 ,  7  ,          .       .
           . 
   . .  03:15      -.         .
  ,   .   -   .    .

----------


## CatsUp

!

----------


## Karen

> ,    .

   . .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,        ?         .
     ѳ .

----------


## Karen

*CatsUp*,      :

----------

,      ,     ...    "          "...  
  - !...

----------


## Victorious

> ,    .
>    ... http://wdesk.ru/_ph/31/2/206668688.gif

       .

----------


## 23q

.  10   9   1     .

----------


## art_b

. i     .      .  ,   - .

----------

!         !    ?       ,     ...

----------


## CatsUp

> !         !    ?       ,     ...

     ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

    ,    ...

----------


## CatsUp

,

----------


## 23q

> ,

    ,   , .    -   .

----------


## Enter

> ?

  
²  
 18  1957   .     .
   , -    .
   -        ,  1981     :     ,     , ,     .
 1991-1993         .
 1993-2003     볿,       .
  2003    2005       .
  2006   2010      .
  2010   2014       .
-  . -    .   2014                .

----------


## art_b

> !         !    ?       ,     ...

----------


## LOGR

> ,

----------


## RAMM

> ,      ,    .

   ,         ,  ,   (     ).    (  ) .

----------


## CatsUp

> ,         ,  ,   (     ).    (  ) .

  http://www.unian.net/politics/105230...v-rossiyu.html

----------


## LOGR

*CatsUp*   

> 

     ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> 

   ?    ?     ?      ?

----------


## CatsUp

> *CatsUp*  
>    ,    .

   ...       

> ?    ?     ?      ?

       ,   ,   ...            ,

----------


## RAMM

> 

     ?     ?      ?

----------


## CatsUp

> ?     ?      ?

   ,  ,     ,    ,      ...        ,     ,

----------


## Enter

> ,  ,     ,    ,      ...        ,     ,

  .
   ?  ?  -?

----------


## andy

> ,  ,     ,    ,      ...        ,     ,

   ,           !

  ,  , 
..       "  " "    "

----------


## Karen

> ?

    --.   .

----------


## CatsUp

> .
>    ?  ?  -?

    :)       ,   : " **  "

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,   ...            ,

           ?

----------


## LOGR

.
     ?
  ,   .
        ?
  .

----------


## CatsUp

> ,           !
> 
>   ,  , 
> ..       "  " "    "

   , ,     ,     ?

----------


## LOGR



----------


## CatsUp

> .
>      ?
>   ,   .
>         ?
>   .

      ,    ,

----------


## Karen

*CatsUp*,       ,             ?

----------


## CatsUp

> *CatsUp*,       ,             ?

     ,   ,

----------


## 23q

*CatsUp*,     ?

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,

  ,     ...

----------


## 23q

> ,    ,

          . .  ,  .

----------


## CatsUp

> *CatsUp*,     ?

----------


## Enter

> ,   : " **  "

            ,      .

----------


## CatsUp

> . .  ,  .

      ,      ,        ?...   -      :)  20%       
 ,    (  ),  200-300         ,  xray,   ,          

> ,      .

     ,          ,       ,  ,   ,  -  ,

----------


## LOGR

,   ,     ,  ?
   ...    .
    -  .
  .

----------


## CatsUp

> ,   ,     ,  ?
>    ...    .
>     -  .
>   .

     Enter       
       ,    ,     ,      -,   ,    
,  , ,   ,      ,    ...

----------

.  
1.    (   )  *,    .    -  .    (, ).
2.  -         . )      )    (      2015   2800   ).  ,   . 
3.    .

----------


## LOGR

:
1)       .    ,   IP,   TOR,  - , .
2)       .  -  ,   ..
3)   .   .
4)          , ...
5)        ""
,       . *CatsUp*       ?

----------

́ ́     ,     () ,    ,          ,        .       [2].       ** ,     
    , ...

----------


## CatsUp

> :
> 1)       .    ,   IP,   TOR,  - , .
> 2)       .  -  ,   ..
> 3)   .   .
> 4)          , ...
> 5)        ""
> ,       . *CatsUp*       ?

   ,             ,     
 ,         ,       
    ,

----------


## LOGR

> ,

    .   ,   . 
. 
,   , .  .    

> 

  ?      ?

----------


## Karen

> 5)        ""

   *LOGR*,   .     .

----------

> 5)        ""
> ,       .

----------


## Karen

> 

     "" !     #1 ???

----------


## LOGR

> "" !     #1 ???

  ͺ,    "" 1.
   5

----------


## Karen

> ͺ,    "" 1.
>    5

  ͳ !    !!!

----------


## RAMM

> ,     ,    ,      ...        ,     ,

       ...       . ,     .

----------


## Karen

> ,     .

      ...

----------

> ͳ !    !!!

   " "?? :)

----------


## Karen

> " "?? :)

     ?

----------


## Enter

> ,  ,     ,    ,      ...        ,     ,

   

> ,          ,       ,  ,   ,  -  ,

     ,       .

----------

. ,        . , ,  ...    

> 4)          , ...
> ?

   

> ?

----------


## Karen

> . ,        . , ,  ...

   !   !     !

----------


## 23q

> !   !     !

   -    ,

----------


## Karen

> -    ,

      - !

----------


## LOGR

> - !

  ,    .

----------


## les

> 13.05.15   13         .    -  ,     , 8  4    ,      .
> ,      , ,     . ,   ,  .
>   ,      .        2  192   -    .  
> 11.09.15            -2105  .       .
>     . 
> 04.10.15   -      -2121.
>       .
>    ,    , .   -   . 
> 09.10.15  ""         .
> ...

      .   

> , ,     ,     ?

       ,   .   

> ,   ,

    -     ?

----------


## wap-poltava

> ...       . ,     .

  -! -             ,       , ,       ,   !!!   

> http://i1.poltava.to/uploads/2015/03...o-olexandr.jpg
> ²  
>  18  1957   .     .
>    , -    .
>    -        ,  1981     :     ,     , ,     .
>  1991-1993         .
>  1993-2003     볿,       .
>   2003    2005       .
>   2006   2010      .
> ...

   -  ,      .,    .. ,          ,   ,              7777...

----------


## 23q

,   , .    ,           .         ,    .

----------


## les

> 

     ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

    , ,  (   ) !

----------


## 23q

)      
    ...

----------


## les

> , ,  (   ) !

   ,  , ,  (  )??

----------


## Karen

> ,  , ,  (  )??

   

> 

  ...  
---------------- 
  ,   . 
"         ( ),                .     :          75 -51 ,     . . . 
                ,   ,        ,      .   , ,       ,       (    ,      : : .   ,     ). 
. -

----------


## les

**:     

> ...
>   ,   . 
> "         ( ),                .     :          75 -51 ,     . . . 
>                 ,   ,        ,      .   , ,       ,       (    ,      : : .   ,     ). 
> . -

    ,    -  .
,   -, - -   .
  ,   - .   
!    ,      ,    ,    ,      ,   .
        ?

----------


## MissCest

,   ---

----------


## PoltavaOneLove

.    ,         .

----------

,    .
    .

----------


## Michael

,       .    -     ,          - ,   -  . ,                .

----------


## alexx76

> ,       .    -     ,          - ,   -  . ,                .

         ..         .              ..     ..

----------


## Victorious

, , , ,   ,   .  

> *     -   *  (+)
> 11.01.2018 
>     -      ,       ,   . 
>  -       ,       ,      ,        ,  izvestia.com.                  .        .     ,    ,        .    ,          2017         50  150  .  *                 2550*  (150  ). 
>      5   -,  ,     ,     .           .       ,    ,      ,    . 
> http://eizvestia.com/?p=4666198

   
PS        .  , 䳿       -      .

----------


## Michael

> , , , ,   ,   .

    ,        -       ,        .
P.S.      -   ,      -   .      㳺  ,      (  ). ֳ,  11.01 -  ,  20    .     .
P.P.S.    ,     ,     ?

----------


## Victorious

*Michael*, ,        ,    " "    , , .    .      .  ,  .  

> 11.01 -  ,  20

      , .    .  

> ,

  , .   .
  2550     .   .

----------


## Michael

**:     

> Michael, ,        ,    " "    , , .    .      .  ,  .

      ,   *Barga* , ,   ,           -  .      糿,   -      ..       (     -    ).   ,      90.  㳿 , ' ,      -   ,             .             .  

> , .    .

  ,      -   .

----------


## Victorious

> ,   *Barga* , ,   ,           -  .      糿,   -      ..       (     -    ).   ,      90.  㳿 , ' ,      -   ,             .             .

    .    - ,             ,   .      (  ̲   )    ,         ,     .   (  )      ,      //      ,   (    ).     ,    ,  .  - "  ", " ",  " (   ,      ).  .

----------

